# A realtor emailed me this listing



## debodun (Jun 17, 2021)

https://globalmls.paragonrels.com/p...05ecc3-e86f-4ec1-b050-8206c8bd8466&Report=Yes


----------



## Jules (Jun 17, 2021)

Looks much better than any of your previous.  Does the location suit you?  

Only obvious issues are the laundry in the basement and size of that lawn.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2021)

The photos don't look real.  They look like drawings.


----------



## Jules (Jun 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> The photos don't look real.  They look like drawings.


They look real to me.  The one picture in the living room was done to look like an open window.  Is that what you were referencing?

The interior was very neat.  Even if they cleaned up just for the selling, they did a good job.  I take that as an indication of caring for a home.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> The photos don't look real.  They look like drawings.


I think just the sky is fake, or greatly enhanced.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2021)

The one on the back deck looks like a drawing to me, and the lawn in a close-up looks drawn.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I think just the sky is fake, or greatly enhanced.


The photography is angled so that it looks more spacious than it is.  Deb has to see it in person.  Also, it's not an old house, it has a finished basement which is a big deal, WHY is it so cheap?  Deb, Caveat Emptor!


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2021)

Here is a Google street view of it:


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2021)

That's a lot of land to care for.
(((Deb))), I'm afraid you'll be lonely all the way out there!  Is there nothing closer to town?  Or maybe you want this solitude.  Only you know.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

I like the inside a lot , very country cottage style.... although this is moot, because you'll never move into it...I'm sure of that..


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2021)

I'll take it if they leave the popcorn machine in the basement & that wooden rabbit on the patio.


----------



## Jules (Jun 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> WHY is it so cheap?


Hoping for a bidding war?  Or maybe it’s just the values around there, thought they did describe it as ‘bargain’ price.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 17, 2021)

Looks nice to me. It's so dry and brown around here. I grew up where it was mild all year weather and green and even though our lot is green because of the lawn & trees we put in, I really miss being in a green area; I know I shouldn't let it depress me but it does.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 17, 2021)

Who needs a big house to worry about all the up keep. Give me a tiny house. I did have Two big houses in past but now I don't want the up keep. I lived is a 2100 sq.ft. and a 5000 sq.ft.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 17, 2021)

Deb,

I look at this house and ask myself this question: 
If I had to leave the planet, would I want to leave my 71 year old wife behind, living in an isolated area like this with that much house and yard to take care of? 

My answer is always "no way", and her answer is "hell no!"

We are all going to have to deal with the reality that is staring us right in the face: declining health, declining eyesight, and we don't remain the "sharpest knife in the drawer" as we get older.

That said, we all make our choices, and we all live with those choices.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 17, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Deb,
> 
> I look at this house and ask myself this question:
> If I had to leave the planet, would I want to leave my 71 year old wife behind, living in an isolated area like this with that much house and yard to take care of?
> ...


Right on, Pecos! (Wish I could get my Huzz to think like you do, sigh.)


----------



## Jules (Jun 17, 2021)

Deb, have you made an appointment to see it?   Even if it’s not for you, the more places you check out the better.


----------



## Jules (Jun 17, 2021)

Following up on the wisdom of Pecos, have you considered a townhouse?  Not necessarily in Stillwater, just in the area.  Think long term.  What you can deal with now might now be right for five to 15 to 25 years from now.  Moving is no fun.


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That's a lot of land to care for.
> (((Deb))), I'm afraid you'll be lonely all the way out there!  Is there nothing closer to town?  Or maybe you want this solitude.  Only you know.


It really isn't "way out there" - it's actually in kind of a development.

I had an appointment to see it at 11 am this morning and the agent was supposed to call me when he got there. I am still waiting and it's almost noon.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2021)

Good Luck!!


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2021)

I have an appointment with a realtor other than the seller's agent, to make an offer tomorrow. Not saying that I'll be successful, I let her suggest a price to offer.


----------



## Jules (Jun 20, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2021)

My agent called after 5 pm last evening and said the other interested buyer made a counter-offer. Now if I want to show my continued interest, I have to write another check for deposit for $12,500 and get a new statement form the bank to show proof of funds. I wonder how long this is going to go on - counter-offer vs. counter-offer? It's already up to $288K.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> My agent called after 5 pm last evening and said the other interested buyer made a counter-offer. Now if I want to show my continued interest, I have to write another check for deposit for $12,500 and get a new statement form the bank to show proof of funds. I wonder how long this is going to go on - counter-offer vs. counter-offer? It's already up to $288K.


That's the name of the game, if you want the house.


----------



## bingo (Jun 22, 2021)

Too much


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2021)

The original asking price was $265 and now it’s up to $288k.

If you end up getting  the house you will still need another $10 to $15k to close move and get settled.

If it was me I would bow out and keep my $300k in my pocket.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Knight (Jun 22, 2021)

Offering more might get you that home.  The good news is the approximate cost of $400.00 a month taxes will not realty be that much if you deduct the amount you pay now as an offset.

Having cash might get you the home but using all your cash could leave you unable to make any unexpected repairs that homes have a tendency to surprise a person with. Looking at the back porch as an area that will need routine upkeep due to weather exposer or left to rot thus decreasing the home value is something you have to consider in  overall home buying.


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2021)

That house looked like it was listed as a ‘bargain’ to encourage bidding so if the price it sells for is higher, that doesn’t make it too high.

If Deb gets into the home and stays in it for the rest of her life, it doesn’t matter if the price isn’t perfect.  She needs to be in a safe home now.


----------



## Knight (Jun 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> That house looked like it was listed as a ‘bargain’ to encourage bidding so if the price it sells for is higher, that doesn’t make it too high.
> 
> If Deb gets into the home and stays in it for the rest of her life, it doesn’t matter if the price isn’t perfect.  She needs to be in a safe home now.


No doubt a safe home is needed. What to do with the home she lives in now could be an additional expense.  If it's put up for sale but is condemned as uninhabitable due to the multiple issues she has shown. She may have to foot the expense of having it demolished plus the cost to remove it to a landfill. 

Chet & others for over the last year have made what seems like a reasonable solution. Store her collectibles, rent a place to live temporarily, raze her home & have a home built where the original was.  If she is willing to shell out the asking price or higher, foot the cost to move. Doesn't building a new home using the utilities already in place make more sense?


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2021)

You’re presuming that Deb lives in an ideal location.  If you’d read her stories, she has neighbours that she hates on at least one side and it’s getting worse.  Also the last thing a senior lady needs is to deal with demolition and being the general contractor of a new home.  Too many decisions.  If she’s decided to buy a new home, let’s support her.


----------



## Knight (Jun 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> You’re presuming that Deb lives in an ideal location.  If you’d read her stories, she has neighbours that she hates on at least one side and it’s getting worse.  Also the last thing a senior lady needs is to deal with demolition and being the general contractor of a new home.  Too many decisions.  If she’s decided to buy a new home, let’s support her.


I've read her posts and  have come to understand that Deb lives in & posts about her, as she calls it a disaster of a home for over a year now.  She has explained that parting with $100.00 makes her palms sweaty so parting with over 200k savings just doesn't seem logical. 

She could hire a general contractor to get a firm contract for demolition & rebuild but that would entail looking for & getting someone willing to work with her & she willing to trust that contractor. 

If you read her posts you would know she doesn't want to leave the area she is in (Stillwater N Y) so she limits herself to what is available. 

Since she doesn't like her neighbors & trash is a problem, if she were willing to move & offer cash she could buy something like this for less than what she might consider in N Y State.

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/545-Schoolhouse-Rd_Johnstown_PA_15904_M45550-70824


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2021)

@Pecos is right on track. I'm 75 soon to be 76 and I wouldn't want that much to take care of. 
If it weren't for my son helping with our yard work and repairs we would have moved out long ago.
I don't like the washer and dryer being in the basement.
I don't know how you feel about the heat but the deck looks like you would boil out there and no trees in sight.
Does the property in the back come to a v? It looks like the shed is at the point of it. 
I wonder what condition the fence is in.
So much to consider and as others have said you need to see it.
I wish you much luck in your quest for a new home.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 22, 2021)

Good luck with whatever you decide. @debodun


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

The next step is to get a home inspector.

There's a young couple in the church I attend that are looking for a house. I sent them an email with photos and description and also contained estimated values from zillow, realtor.com and redfin. The wife replied that they are looking for a really inexpensive house - they can't afford very much right now amd mine is WAY out of their price range. Good luck to them with the housing boom. The agent that is acting for me said you can ask just about anything right now. Maybe in their price range they can afford this:


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> The next step is to get a home inspector.
> 
> There's a young couple in the church I attend that are looking for a house. I sent them an email with photos and description and also contained estimated values from zillow, realtor.com and redfin. The wife replied that they are looking for a really inexpensive house - they can't afford very much right now amd mine is WAY out of their price range. Good luck to them with the housing boom. The agent that is acting for me said you can ask just about anything right now. Maybe in their price range they can afford this:
> 
> View attachment 170616


That young couple may not be in the market for a fixer-upper and didn't want to hurt your feelings.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> That young couple may not be in the market for a fixer-upper and didn't want to hurt your feelings.


That's what I get for being honest.


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2021)

Congratulations. Good luck with the home inspection.  If all goes well, what is your possession date.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

My agent mentioned a date in late July.


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> My agent mentioned a date in late July.


You don’t have to race since there’s no hard move-out date at your house. That’ll give you time to pack slowly, moves things, bit by bit.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2021)

Deb,

If the purchase goes through check with the Realtor and your homeowner's insurance agent about a vacant house addendum to your policy on both the old and the new house.

Many companies won't cover claims on a property that has been vacant for more than 30 days. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Many companies won't cover claims on a property that has been vacant for more than 30 days.


Good point.

Does the term ’vacant’ mean not lived in or not having anyone inspect it on a regular basis, like weekly?  It’s a fine point sometimes.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> My agent mentioned a date in late July.


Do you know whether you won the bidding war or has that not yet been completed?


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Do you know whether you won the bidding war or has that not yet been completed?


I haven't heard anything. My agent said the next call should be from my attorney. I am not waiting by the phone for it, though.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I haven't heard anything. My agent said the next call should be from my attorney. I am not waiting by the phone for it, though.


Please keep us posted.  Are you excited about the prospect of moving to this new house?


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Are you excited about the prospect of moving to this new house?


Excited and also apprehensive - think of all the packing and moving. I'm going to have to have a *BIG* moving sale! I did email the couple from church that are looking for a house to buy and asked what their price is. This is the reply:

_*Because this would be the first time we are owning a house, we would like to buy a fixer-upper for no more then $120,000. We couldn’t offer you that, your house is worth much more than that.*_


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

I put my mom's collection of Depression and other vintage glassware on Marketplace. Only one person commented and that was to say it was very pretty, but she already had a lot of it. This is the glass I'm going to have to deal with:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/...-and-other-vintage-glassware-i-inherited.635/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I put my mom's collection of Depression and other vintage glassware on Marketplace. Only one person commented and that was to say it was very pretty, but she already had a lot of it. This is the glass I'm going to have to deal with:
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/media/...-and-other-vintage-glassware-i-inherited.635/


Looks like your doomed to invest in a proper china cabinet for your collections of things, Deb.

I found you just the one!


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

Only one? I'd need 2 and they wouldn't fit in the other house.  I can't even take the ones I have because they're built-in.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> Excited and also apprehensive - think of all the packing and moving. I'm going to have to have a *BIG* moving sale! I did email the couple from church that are looking for a house to buy and asked what their price is. This is the reply:
> 
> _*Because this would be the first time we are owning a house, we would like to buy a fixer-upper for no more then $120,000. We couldn’t offer you that, your house is worth much more than that.*_


Glad they were honest and direct with you about it.


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2021)

Lovely glass.  The miscellaneous blue pieces are my favourites.


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I haven't heard anything. My agent said the next call should be from my attorney. I am not waiting by the phone for it, though.


That’s weird.  When will they tell you if yours was the accepted offer?


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

Too bad I hit the antique market at a bad time. I might be able to liquidate it if I gave it away, but thinking how much my mom invested in it, and that was in the 1970s, seems a shame. What she paid $50 for in 1975 is equivalent to $250 in today's money and I doubt anyone would pay $5 now.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> That’s weird.  When will they tell you if yours was the accepted offer?


I only know the last thing my agent said was that the next person I should hear from is my attorney. No call yet.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 23, 2021)

I say...pass on this house. Too much; too big; too many stairs; too isolated. Why not a condo?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> Too bad I hit the antique market at a bad time. I might be able to liquidate it if I gave it away, but thinking how much my mom invested in it, and that was in the 1970s, seems a shame. What she paid $50 for in 1975 is equivalent to $250 in today's money and I doubt anyone would pay $5 now.


I would weigh the cost of keeping these things in the old house each month or the cost to box them up and move them to the new house against what you may eventually get from selling them.  

Take the few things that you cherish to the new home and make a fresh start.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 24, 2021)

Love the blue stuff too.  Wish I could afford to buy from you. Then again it would just add to my stuff.  Good luck with the house.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> Too bad I hit the antique market at a bad time. I might be able to liquidate it if I gave it away, but thinking how much my mom invested in it, and that was in the 1970s, seems a shame. What she paid $50 for in 1975 is equivalent to $250 in today's money and I doubt anyone would pay $5 now.


The chances of those pieces becoming valuable in our lifetimes is almost nil.  Whatever your mother paid for them is known as a "sunk cost," i.e., an expense that has already been made and cannot be recovered.  

Thrift stores are awash in pressed glass and virtually no young people are interested in collecting it.  Heck, Millennials and younger don't even want items with intrinsic value like 14K gold jewelry or sterling silver flatware, never mind Depression Era glass.                

My advice: let go of the guilt and let go of the stuff. Both will only weigh you down. If you decide to keep it, do so knowing that when you die your heirs will almost certainly donate or ditch the whole lot of it. 

Trust me, I know whereof I speak.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 24, 2021)

Contact an auctioneer and before moving have a auction, everything must go. Whatever you get from it all is better then nothing and you no longer have to worry about moving it or getting rid of it. Auctioneer's usually advertise the auction beforehand.


----------



## Jules (Jun 24, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Contact an auctioneer and before moving have a auction, everything must go. Whatever you get from it all is better then nothing and you no longer have to worry about moving it or getting rid of it. Auctioneer's usually advertise the auction beforehand.


Really good idea.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2021)

My attorney just called and went over some procedures, forms and recommendations (like getting lien insurance). The inspection is scheduled for July 7th.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2021)

I advertised a moving sale by appointment. The majority of people are PM asking if I have outdoor or patio furniture and fire pits.
'Tis the season.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2021)

Deb, I am THRILLED for you!  You deserve good luck!


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you, Pepper.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> My attorney just called and went over some procedures, forms and recommendations (like getting lien insurance). The inspection is scheduled for July 7th.


So you won the bidding?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2021)

Apparently. I just spoke with my neighbor on the north side and told him I bought a house and would be moving soon. After congratulations were extended, he said he and his wife will likely be selling their house in a year or two. Now with their daughter moved out, it's more than they need. That would have been all I need - to get a rowdy bunch in there - then I'd have it on both sides!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> That would have been all I need - to get a rowdy bunch in there - then I'd have it on both sides!


Or you could have wound up with very nice neighbors who you liked immensely.  

Congratulations on winning the bid.  I hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2021)

Congratulations Deb!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 25, 2021)

Pepper said:


> The photos don't look real.  They look like drawings.


They're HDR photos, which make things look a little fake.  The stuff of an inexperienced photographer.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Congratulations Deb!


Ditto!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2021)

Deb, I like the house even tho' it's so big. I like the color, too. I hope they take all that junk in the front yard with them!

Have you been inside???

You'll need at least 2 A/C's. Unless you install central.

Oh,and a laundry chute- cheap to install and will save at least some steps. Or plumb a bathroom to install the W/D upstairs.

It looks like there was an above ground pool near the deck. Maybe you can plant some tulip bulbs in the circle this fall for Spring blooms? That would be fun!

The yard looks fenced. Is it fenced well enough so you can have a little dog or two?


----------



## Jules (Jun 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Or plumb a bathroom to install the W/D upstairs


This is what I was thinking Deb could do when she feels she doesn’t want to do the trek up and down.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

Love the house, and checked out where it is on the US map, it looks like a very peaceful part of the world (but have no clue really).  Makes you realise how important our neighbours are, it's frustrating that we have no way of knowing what our future neighbours lifestyles are like, maybe people who like to party or noisy teens etc, it's a bit like Russian roulette.  Love the name Still Water, population 8,000, sounds inviting.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 26, 2021)

Glad to hear it Deb!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 26, 2021)

Deb, I am glad that you found a house that you like and were able to buy it. Good for you.


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2021)

Thank you for all the well wishes. I do not think the house to big - it's almost half the size of what I have now. The yard is a little larger, though. May have to mow it in sections on different days.   I have been inside - I wouldn't buy a car without test driving it. Seems like a nice neighborhood and although there are neighbors, the houses are much farther apart than where I'm am now. It was quiet, too. The house insulation probably helps with that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> Thank you for all the well wishes. I do not think the house to big - it's almost half the size of what I have now. The yard is a little larger, though. *May have to mow it in sections on different days.  * I have been inside - I wouldn't buy a car without test driving it. Seems like a nice neighborhood and although there are neighbors, the houses are much farther apart than where I'm am now. It was quiet, too. The house insulation probably helps with that.


or maybe a riding mower.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 26, 2021)

I hope your purchase contract includes "subject to inspection".  It is a buyer's expense but well worth the cost.


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> I hope your purchase contract includes "subject to inspection".  It is a buyer's expense but well worth the cost.


Of course - inspection is July 12th. I can still get out of the deal, but only if the inspector finds a MAJOR problem. A dripping faucet would not be considered a deal breaker.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 26, 2021)

Fingers crossed that the inspection goes well ..


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2021)

Why is your house having an Open House all day tomorrow, 6/27?


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2021)

Maybe that was put there before the sale became pending?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2021)

Maybe it's been cancelled?  I do see your house listed as 'pending' on some sites.  Really want this whole thing to go as easy for you as possible.


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2021)

Another no show - a man contacted me through an online ad about my record collection, then followed up several times to confirm our appointment time. Didn't show up and is not responding to contacts to re-schedule. I live in a community of flakos!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 5, 2021)

Deb, please be careful when meeting folks at your home to sell something.  I wish you had someone to be there with you if they do show up.


----------



## debodun (Jul 6, 2021)

I only ever had one problem with an excited man. I saw his ad on a public bulletin board where he claimed "I buy anything", so I called him up. When he came to look, he got real angry and shouted, "I oughta sue you for getting me here to look at a lot of junk!" I reminded him of what his ad said - he would buy *anything*. He got defensive and claimed that anyone with an ounce of brains would know he meant good quality items. How was I supposed to deduce that from a 3x5 card on a bulletin board? He left in a huff, but no damage done. I live between two very close houses on the main street of town. If real trouble ever came knocking, I could run outside and scream, after kicking some nuts around.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> I only ever had one problem with an excited man.


Over the years I've had a lot of problems with excited men, especially when I was in my teens through forties...


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2021)

House inspection over. Found a few minor issues like no drain closure in the bathtub in one of the bathrooms and a slow leak in some plumbing in the cellar. His major find was bad roofing. He said it's been patched and even then some shingles are missing. Not a deal killer, but it will have to be settled one way or another by closing. The radon test takes a few days.


----------



## Jules (Jul 7, 2021)

The roof is significant.  Glad it was caught and there will be compensation or repairs.


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2021)

My buyer's agent said she would see what the seller is willing to do.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> My buyer's agent said she would see what the seller is willing to do.


If it's not too costly to repair or replace, I wouldn't let it get in the way of the deal, Deb.  You're on a roll... $5K - $10K likely won't matter that much to your financial bottom line in the long run, and you need to get out of where you're living.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> If it's not too costly to repair or replace, I wouldn't let it get in the way of the deal, Deb.  You're on a roll... $5K - $10K likely won't matter that much to your financial bottom line in the long run, and you need to get out of where you're living.


Deb's post #36 & opening the PDF describing her home. 

 In June 2021, Bank of America appraisal value $239,127 , 
Zillow estimate - $248,697, Redfin estimate - $209,745, realtor.com estimate – $246,093.
Town of Stillwater assessed full market value - $188,372.

Needing extensive repairs could impact the selling price. But if close to getting the estimated value it makes sense to sell & move. The pictures she has posted makes it seem doubtful she will get close to the estimates. Those pictures show the reason I & others have concern for her health. At her age her health outweighs having a decent amount of money in the bank.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Knight said:


> Deb's post #36 & opening the PDF describing her home.
> 
> In June 2021, Bank of America appraisal value $239,127 ,
> Zillow estimate - $248,697, Redfin estimate - $209,745, realtor.com estimate – $246,093.
> ...


All true, but aren't the repairs she mentioned in post #88 for the house she's buying not the one she's selling?


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> All true, but aren't the repairs she mentioned in post #88 for the house she's buying not the one she's selling?


The house inspection was for the one I'm buying. My currenet resodence isn't even on the market right now.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> All true, but aren't the repairs she mentioned in post #88 for the house she's buying not the one she's selling?


She hasn't listed her home. The pdf describing her present home is in post #36 & begins with. If she moves it will be interesting to see what her present home lists for.

Snippet at the start of the pdf
[Ten-room Victorian style house in the village of Stillwater. built in 1897, it's approx. 2500 sq. ft. on ¼ acre historic lot with mature maple trees.] Trees grow but from 2010 to 2021 that mature of a maple not likely.

Nice picture to go along with the high estimate but then there is a picture of her home in 2010 with no trees.  What's up with that. In the body of the description there is mention of no fireplace yet pics of a chimney in her attic.

The pdf looks altered to show June 21 as the estimate date yet the rest of the body of the pdf seems to indicate the estimate was done somewhere around 2010. If that is close then the wording of  needing extensive repairs that have been shown recently still needed are what causes concern for Deb's health because they were never done.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> My agent called after 5 pm last evening and said the other interested buyer made a counter-offer. Now if I want to show my continued interest, I have to write another check for deposit for $12,500 and get a new statement form the bank to show proof of funds. I wonder how long this is going to go on - counter-offer vs. counter-offer? It's already up to $288K.


Just found this post.  This is what happened with my buyer.  They put earnest money of 15,000 down and had to show bank statements that they had the funds as they are paying cash as well.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> The house inspection was for the one I'm buying. My currenet resodence isn't even on the market right now.


At this point, I would cut my losses and let the other buyer have it and get my deposit back


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 10, 2021)

So I read the whole thread, if you have not passed your due diligence then GET YOUR MONEY BACK if you want or be willing to pay for a new roof.  All houses need to be reroofed at some point in time.  My roof does not leak and still has up to nine years left on it.  But is is cosmetically bowed in two places.  Been that way since it was built in 1955.  A million roofers have inspected it at this point.  . The new owners plan on putting a new roof on.

I do not understand why you need an attorney?  I have a real estate agent who handles everything and, due to the stress I am under, I participated very little but let him handle everything he could.  But your real estate agent and/or attorney should have explained due diligence to you.  If due diligence has passed, you can not get your money back.

I looked at the house and it is not too large for you IMO.  The square footage is 1900.  Probably a 1000 on the main floor and 900 for the basement.  I love the back patio deck.  The yard would be way too large for me.  It took you so long to find the right place, I hope you buy it.  No house is perfect.

One of the reason we sold, besides the Bella issue and other issues, was the yard was too big for me to care for.  When you get older, and more infirm, the yard you can handle now seems a great deal larger the older you get.  But you could hire someone.

I know you are unhappy about the roof, but the new roofs last 50 years, just saying.  @debodun


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I do not understand why you need an attorney?


Some states require the services of attorneys for real estate transactions.  In others it is such common practice that agents and escrow officers don't manage the tasks that RE attorneys provide.  

I don't know anyone in NY who has purchased a house without using an attorney.  On the other hand, none of my family or friends in California have engaged a RE attorney for home sales or purchases.  Agents and escrow handled everything.


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm a little disturbed that since the radon report, neither my attorney or buying agent has contacted me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm a little disturbed that since the radon report, neither my attorney or buying agent has contacted me.


Why can’t you call them?


----------



## win231 (Jul 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> I only ever had one problem with an excited man. I saw his ad on a public bulletin board where he claimed "I buy anything", so I called him up. When he came to look, he got real angry and shouted, "I oughta sue you for getting me here to look at a lot of junk!" I reminded him of what his ad said - he would buy *anything*. He got defensive and claimed that anyone with an ounce of brains would know he meant good quality items. How was I supposed to deduce that from a 3x5 card on a bulletin board? He left in a huff, but no damage done. I live between two very close houses on the main street of town. If real trouble ever came knocking, I could run outside and scream, after kicking some nuts around.


You should have asked him, "Are you excited about my merchandise or just excited to see me?"


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why can’t you call them?


It's their job to let me know what will happen and when. I don't want to seem like I'm begging to buy the hoiuse.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm a little disturbed that since the radon report, neither my attorney or buying agent has contacted me.


What is the next milestone/deliverable?

If they have missed a date or if you have a question call them.

If everything is happening on schedule then relax and let them do their jobs.  I’m sure that they are as anxious as you are to close and get paid.


----------



## Jules (Jul 16, 2021)

So, you haven’t heard the results of the radon test?  Do you have a limited date to decline the sale regardless of any results being in.  

Don’t count on them getting in touch with you.  Call your realtor.  You’re only keeping yourself in the dark waiting for an answer.  Make her work for her commission.  

Lawyers are just doing the paperwork for legal completion of the sale.  They’re not fighting for you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> It's their job to let me know what will happen and when. I don't want to seem like I'm begging to buy the hoiuse.


  They work for you, they are your employees, and they work for a lot of other people also.  They don’t care if you are excited to buy the house or begging to buy the house or could care less if you buy the house.  They care about being paid.

They will take their own good time to update you which is why you get to call them at anytime, interrupt them, and ask them any question you want, anytime you want.  This is what you pay them for, their time.

So call them.  Or just wait around until they feel like calling you.  I have edited what I wrote next as I realized it could be misinterpreted.  

You are correct @debodun -it is their job to let you know what will happen and when.  However, how many times have you hired people to do a job and they have performed poorly?  From reading your posts, several times.  So, this could be one of those times.  

Waiting is hard and stressful.  I called/texted my realtor often cause I wanted to know stuff and he was too slow in getting back to me, IMO.  This guy sells million dollar homes, and he flips homes, and I was surprised when they agreed to sell my house.  But he treated as well as if I was one of his million dollar clients.  He was/is just great.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> So, you haven’t heard the results of the radon test?  Do you have a limited date to decline the sale regardless of any results being in.
> 
> Don’t count on them getting in touch with you.  Call your realtor.  You’re only keeping yourself in the dark waiting for an answer.  Make her work for her commission.
> 
> Lawyers are just doing the paperwork for legal completion of the sale.  They’re not fighting for you.


Yes, received radon test results earlier this week, that's why I wondered why nobody contact me soon after. My buying agent did shoot me an emile, but only that she has received it. Didn't pinpoint any specific time when things will happen.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm a little disturbed that since the radon report, neither my attorney or buying agent has contacted me.


In my opinion...you need to walk away. This sounds like a bad deal for you.


----------



## Jules (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes, I missed that.  It seems you’re set to go since you‘ve agreed to all the conditions.  The usual next step will be to get your money into a holding account through your realtor/lawyer.  They usually want it a few days ahead to make sure it clears.  You and the seller will sign the final papers & you’ll get the keys on the agreed day for closing.  You’ll get the keys.  Once the papers are signed, get in touch with hydro, gas, phone, internet, etc so there’s no loss of services.   Prod your sure the realtor to make sure she has everything arranged or if you need to do something yourself.  Exciting changes for you.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

When buying or selling a house there is considerable wait time as paperwork percolates through the channels.  Agents and escrow officers don't keep in constant touch during that process unless something is wrong or appointments need to be set for signings.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Colleen said:


> In my opinion...you need to walk away. This sounds like a bad deal for you.


How so?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

I have never bought real estate, although we've looked a lot!  Used to drive our son nuts, we were always stopping at 'For Sale' signs. So, I don't know much about home buying/selling, it's a mystery to me.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2021)

Realtors sometimes stage "open houses" where anyone driving by can stop and look. I don't want a bunch of strangers ogling my cat figurine collection. I saw that once when my mom and I stopped at one. There were a dozen people in the house and one agent. I saw someone swipe a small object off the mantle (I forgot what it was, but I remember what a smooth operator she was). I didn't say anything, because what was there to be done and how could I prove it? 

My agent will just have to find qualified buyers for me from the listings.


----------



## Jules (Jul 17, 2021)

Totally agree about not having an open house.  There‘re too many opportunities for the light fingered.  @Gaer had that happen at her garage sale.


----------



## Devi (Jul 17, 2021)

Or, pack up all your stuff so that there's nothing to take.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2021)

Devi said:


> Or, pack up all your stuff so that there's nothing to take.


My plan exactly. I want to have the small items moved before ANY showings.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> Realtors sometimes stage "open houses" where anyone driving by can stop and look. I don't want a bunch of strangers ogling my cat figurine collection. I saw that once when my mom and I stopped at one. There were a dozen people in the house and one agent. I saw someone swipe a small object off the mantle (I forgot what it was, but I remember what a smooth operator she was). I didn't say anything, because what was there to be done and how could I prove it?
> 
> My agent will just have to find qualified buyers for me from the listings.


In this area, "open houses" are in the rear view mirror.  Can't imagine any realtor even suggesting one these days.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> My agent will just have to find qualified buyers for me from the listings.


That's what he/she is being paid for.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> In this area, "open houses" are in the rear view mirror.  Can't imagine any realtor even suggesting one these days.


I had an open house over 70 people came


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I had an open house over 70 people came


Wow!  I'd have put the kibosh on that!!!   I learned from a realtor friend that open houses are prime tools for realtors to find new clients, not so much for selling the house that's being toured.


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2021)

The person whose house I'm buying emailed me to ask if I wanted to buy any furniture. Hah, that's a good one. I guess I don't have enough already.  . There's a sofa and love seat in her cellar and I saw her ad for a corner cabinet on Marketplace. She's asking $125 for it. Think it's worth it?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> The person whose house I'm buying emailed me to ask if I wanted to buy any furniture. *Hah, that's a good one. I guess I don't have enough already.  .* There's a sofa and love seat in her cellar and I saw her ad for a corner cabinet on Marketplace. *She's asking $125 for it. Think it's worth it?*
> 
> View attachment 174516


Do you think it's worth it?  I'd try to get her down below $100, but Deb, why?  Why more stuff?


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Do you think it's worth it?  I'd try to get her down below $100, but Deb, why?  Why more stuff?


I could always use storage.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2021)

I like furniture built for corners.  I have a couple of those.


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2021)

I have two other corner cabinets, but can't take them - they're built-in. You can see one in this photo on the left:


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 19, 2021)

I think its worth it. Pretty.


----------



## Jules (Jul 19, 2021)

It looks like it’s the same colour as your dining room table set.  Can’t tell for sure.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2021)

It is an attractive piece of furniture.

The price is higher than Marketplace prices in my area but the fact that you don’t have to move it makes it worth paying a little more.

Before making a decision I would sketch out a rough plan of what you are taking with you and what space you will have for new things.

I would try to keep things sparse so you have room to acquire a few choice pieces in the years to come.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 19, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I think its worth it. Pretty.


Me too!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)

Not a bad price, Deb.  Make sure you look at the piece before you buy.

I have been eyeing this but refuse to pay that much.


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm now getting really concerned. The closing was scheduled for tomorrow, July 23 and I've heard nothing from my agent or attorney despite sending emails and asking. Is everyone on vacation?


----------



## Devi (Jul 22, 2021)

Hm. Does your email work? Regardless, I'd call them ASAP.


----------



## Jules (Jul 22, 2021)

Call your realtor and if she doesn’t know, call the lawyer.  They won’t be getting their share until the deal finalizes so you’d think they’d be hustling.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2021)

Odd no follow up on radon testing or the repairs needed as suggested in the inspection.  No mention of whether the final price was $288,000.00.  Maybe only me but for that amount I'd want the home in move in condition with no repairs needed.  

  The homes we've either bought or sold the relators were advising us continuously about everything, no surprises either way. 

How much are Realtor fees? The typical real estate commission fee averages about *5 percent to 6 percent of the home's sales price*. The exact terms of an agent's commission vary between sales and by which firm they work for.Jan 26, 2021
https://www.bankrate.com/real-estate/realtor-fees/
How Do Realtors Get Paid? | Bankrate​https://www.bankrate.com › real-estate › realtor-fee

At 6% @ $17,230 sales commission one would think as Jules post a little hustle would be taking place. https://www.bankrate.com/real-estate/realtor-fees/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 22, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Wow!  I'd have put the kibosh on that!!!   I learned from a realtor friend that open houses are prime tools for realtors to find new clients, not so much for selling the house that's being toured.


Normally, yes.  But in this housing market open houses sell houses.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> The person whose house I'm buying emailed me to ask if I wanted to buy any furniture. Hah, that's a good one. I guess I don't have enough already.  . There's a sofa and love seat in her cellar and I saw her ad for a corner cabinet on Marketplace. She's asking $125 for it. Think it's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 174516


I’d buy it if it came with those cute little chickens


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> I could always use storage.


I agree.  Besides the chickens are so cute


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Not a bad price, Deb.  Make sure you look at the piece before you buy.
> 
> I have been eyeing this but refuse to pay that much.View attachment 174545


Of course not, no cute chickens


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

Received an email from my attorney this morning with a tentative closing date of August 6th.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> Received an email from my attorney this morning with a tentative closing date of August 6th.


Good news, Deb.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> Received an email from my attorney this morning with a tentative closing date of August 6th.



I am so happy for you, Deb! What an exciting new adventure!


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm having a moving sale today and tomorrow. So far only 4 people stopped. One man picked up a bottle and dropped it and broke some Nortiake china. At least he offered to pay for it the broken items. One woman picked up these solid 12" tall brass candlesticks I have priced at $20. She asked what was the best I could do on the price and I said $15. She replied that was way too much and put them back.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2021)

People are relentless in wanting everything, free.  The candlesticks are unique.


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

They are called "Lion of Judah". Here are the same style ones on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/153190005608?hash=item23aad5fb68:g:uNkAAOSw34FbpWFE


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

What are you going to do with all the things that you'd hoped to sell but didn't?  Please, please, please don't drag all this stuff to your new home.  Only bring that which you truly need, want and love.  Let the rest go.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 24, 2021)

We have set stuff out by the dumpster at the apartments and let whoever wants the stuff take it. Other trash people will haul it away.  I really want to downsize even more.  Husband says he’s never moving from here.  . But pretty sure if I move, he will.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We have set stuff out by the dumpster at the apartments and let whoever wants the stuff take it. Other trash people will haul it away.  I really want to downsize even more.  Husband says he’s never moving from here.  . But pretty sure if I move, he will.


Moving is the perfect opportunity to ditch possessions that weigh us down. Same with remodeling.


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2021)

The seller PMed me on Facebook and asked if I still wanted it. She's giving it away now. Guess she didn't get any takers on her FB ad. That's how tough the market is here.

I had another realtor come this morning and look at the house. She didn't seem too enthused after seeing the standing water on the cellar floor. She said that would kill any potential sale. Well, what can I do? We've had heavy rain almost every day this month and I can't tell how the water if getting in.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> The seller PM me on Facebook and asked if I still wanted it. She's giving it away now. Guess she didn't get ant takers on her FB ad. That's how tough the market is here.
> 
> I had another realtor comethis morning and look at the house. She didn't seem too enthused after seeing the standing water on the cellar floor. She said that would kill any potential sale. Well, what can I do? We've had heavy rain almost every day this month and I can't tell how the water if getting in.


Do you have a sump pump or can borrow or rent one?


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2021)

They aren't allowed within village limits. I think the reason is they don't want homeowners pumping potentially tainted liquids out into the public domain where the houses are very close together.

I was talking to my neighbor about it and he said he has the same problem and has his dehumidifier going 24/7.


----------



## Jules (Jul 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> The seller PMed me on Facebook and asked if I still wanted it. She's giving it away now. Guess she didn't get any takers on her FB ad. That's how tough the market is here.


That’s excellent for you. 

Did she offer to sell the garden furniture on the back deck?  It looks like the same pattern as the awning, which is attached and should be staying.  

Maybe a dehumidifier would work for you too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2021)

Deb, do you have me on ignore?  lol

Or I missed a reply about the candlesticks.  Hope they did sell.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2021)

Jules said:


> Did she offer to sell the garden furniture on the back deck?


No.


----------



## Knight (Aug 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> https://globalmls.paragonrels.com/p...05ecc3-e86f-4ec1-b050-8206c8bd8466&Report=Yes


Congratulations on getting this home.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2021)

Did you close yesterday?  
When do you plan to move in, @debodun?


----------

